# My 1/2 Pint Hanbury Smith Color Run



## botlenut (Nov 13, 2012)

I had some of my bottles out of my Display Case the other day, wiping off the dust. I thought I would snap a few pictures of my 1/2 Pint Hanbury Smith Vichy, Kissengen, and Mineral Waters in the window. These are getting tough to find in good colors. I have a few other shades of green, but these are my better colors. enjoy.


----------



## botlenut (Nov 13, 2012)

Close up, left side.


----------



## botlenut (Nov 13, 2012)

Right side close up. The far left Lemon-Lime colored one, is one of my best bottles in my whole collection. An orange swirl wraps around it. Quite unique.


----------



## epackage (Nov 13, 2012)

Great grouping, color variants are great...


----------



## idigjars (Nov 13, 2012)

Very cool!  Congrats on that nice collection and thank you for sharing with us.  Paul


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2012)

> These are getting tough to find in good colors.


 
 Hey Mark,

 This is not hard to understand, sir, seems you've got all the best ones in the window already. [8D]

 Very impressive color run., but I don't see the puce.


----------



## botlenut (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey surf, thats what its about, The art of the hunt. If there's a puce example out there, Hopefully I will find it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 13, 2012)

Fantastic! Really great color.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 13, 2012)

Really nice color run of a great bottle.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Oldmill (Dec 14, 2012)

Those bottle come in a nice range of colors. looks great


----------

